# Tanichthys micagemmae photos



## George Farmer (24 Mar 2008)

These _Tanichthys micagemmae_ (Vietnamese mountain minnows) were a group of 20 in my previous 120cm 'scape.   I replaced them and all the other fish with a shoal of 60 harlquins that better suits the simplicity of my current aquascape.

They're are nice alternative to the popular WCMMs with nicer colouration, IMO, and they do better with slightly warmer water than the temperate white clouds.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Mar 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2008)

They're very nice looking.  The red seems so much more vibrant than the chinese sp.  I like the red on the tail, with the spot in the middle, sort of a peacock looking mark.


----------



## Arana (24 Mar 2008)

I love the the White Clouds as you can tell from my avatar  But these are just as pretty, do they have the same temprement?


----------



## nry (24 Mar 2008)

They are lovely, I'd consider those in the future!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Mar 2008)

Arana said:
			
		

> I love the the White Clouds as you can tell from my avatar  But these are just as pretty, do they have the same temprement?



I reckon they're prettier!    

Very similar in behaviour.  I forget to mention, they stay smaller than WCMM too.


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2008)

Amazing shot's.
Wanted these since i saw them in PFK. 
where were yours from ??


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Mar 2008)

Gorgeous fish George, thanks for posting more pictures.  Can't believe you swapped them for those harlequins!!   

Gill, I've seen them for sale at a couple of Maidenhead Aquatics, otherwise Tropical fish finder lists them at these stores, http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/sho ... e=tropical  and Trimar have them listed on their stocklist, http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/tropical_stock_list.htm


----------



## Gill (24 Mar 2008)

eds said:
			
		

> Gorgeous fish George, thanks for posting more pictures.  Can't believe you swapped them for those harlequins!!
> 
> Gill, I've seen them for sale at a couple of Maidenhead Aquatics, otherwise Tropical fish finder lists them at these stores, http://www.tropicalfishfinder.co.uk/sho ... e=tropical  and Trimar have them listed on their stocklist, http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/tropical_stock_list.htm



Thanks for the EDs, I'll see if MA Harlestone Heath can get some in.


----------

